# PFS/Play Sand



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

A few years ago I tried PFS in a couple of my tanks as well as sandbox sand in a few others. The PFS sand is silica based so not the best thing for an aquarium (it grows algae like crazy) and the play sand was too fine and a complete pain. I am NOT a fan of sand at all, but for some fish it is a necessity (some fry are so small that they get stuck in the gravel even if it is a very fine grit). My LFS carries sand manufactured from Red Flint. Red Flint sand is awesome. It does not have the side effects that PFS and Play sand have, plus it looks natural unlike PFS which looks bleached and unattractive (IMNSHO) after it gets a bit dirty, not to mention the algae that loves to grow on it and not come off. Just my 2 cents on sand as a substrate.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just a note to say I have not had the algae experience with PFS. :thumb:


----------



## newforestrob (Feb 1, 2010)

I like the look of this red flint aquarium sand,is it available in the GTA?


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

Silica PFS doesnt leach silicates to grow algae or diatoms. If that were the case your glass from your tank would be doing the same thing.


----------



## Bruce Haynes (Sep 8, 2010)

it sure did; but it is no longer an issue.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

You must have special PFS then. opcorn: *** actually done testing on 3 different brands that Leslies sells and I can tell you that their sand does not cause diatoms, or brown algae as Im assuming thats what you mean when you say it causes algae.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

this is no offense to you bruce, or anyone that has recently posted the subject of PFS vs Play Sand. but could one of the mods maybe put a sticky PFS vs Play Sand thread that would contain everything you need to know about the subject. it would save 5 of these threads popping up every week.

and again, this is nothing against anyone who has posted the question, a few months ago, i did the same thing and got great responses.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

This thread is not comparing paly sand to pfs, its saying there is another alternative.

Need to read the first post again.


----------



## blackedout (Sep 21, 2010)

very true, sorry for the post. i need to read more thoroughly, but, it's still a good idea!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

PFS is very consistent, but play sand can be anything. So hard to speak for or against such a variable product.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my new play sand kribensis tank. Sorry for the finger marks, can;t keep the kids away form it hehe


----------

